# What is the highest trt dosing from doctors/clinics



## giftedbitterzoomer (Oct 11, 2021)

Hello everyone 👋,


My test before i started trt was 400. Was having low test symptoms on my 30s. Low test symptoms is not something i wanted to be dealing with, and even if i was super old it should be treated. Some Doctors don't seem to understand that. So i went the clinic route.

What is the highest dose the members here have been given by doctors/clinics. My clinic is currently giving me a vial containing test-c (2ml) 80mg/ml. Im instructed to inject 1.5mls weekly. I remember when i got my first shot about 2-3 months ago and it was the best i ever felt. All of my low test symptoms disappeared, felt really nice. The past few weeks i noticed that some of my low test symptoms are starting to come back so i want do something about it .



BTW ❤️ the forums here. Been lurking for a bit. Have a great day everyone! ✌️


----------



## Send0 (Oct 11, 2021)

Can you define what low t symptoms you are experiencing?


----------



## giftedbitterzoomer (Oct 11, 2021)

"Can you define what low t symptoms you are experiencing?"

hmm, anxiety, depression, low sex drive, insomnia, and lethargy. Nothing as bad as when i was not on trt tho. Trt has been like a magic pill for me honestly.


----------



## TomJ (Oct 11, 2021)

giftedbitterzoomer said:


> "Can you define what low t symptoms you are experiencing?"
> 
> hmm, anxiety, depression, low sex drive, insomnia, and lethargy. Nothing as bad as when i was not on trt tho. Trt has been like a magic pill for me honestly.


placebo is a hell of an effect. Its highly unlikely your symptoms were actually testosterone related to begin with. either way, good your feeling better.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 11, 2021)

Typically, most doctors will go up to 200,... But you have to find a doc willing to do it. Most are going to go off your bloodwork; which I'm surprised anyone prescribed you anything with a pre-trt baseline of 400ng/dl.

What you described is not uncommon. Testosterone has a dopaminergic effect, but your body eventually becomes accustomed to it and the effect will become less of a high once you hit homeostasis.

Maybe some of the other guys will chime in with advice on how to shop around for a doctor who will prescribe a higher dose.


----------



## Jonjon (Oct 11, 2021)

A lot of people have a honeymoon phase around the second or third month on trt. Hard to get that back 

You can add HCG or increase dosage. Check estradiol as well. High e caused low t like symptoms for me

My doc prescribed me 250mg per week. But he’s cool.


----------



## FearThaGear (Oct 11, 2021)

giftedbitterzoomer said:


> "Can you define what low t symptoms you are experiencing?"
> 
> hmm, anxiety, depression, low sex drive, insomnia, and lethargy. Nothing as bad as when i was not on trt tho. Trt has been like a magic pill for me honestly.


Those don't sound like low testosterone symptoms.

I mean low sex drive could be related but if your blood work showed your test levels at 400, it's unlikely.

If you are getting those symptoms again, you likely have another medical condition that you should talk to a real doctor about.

Good luck man


----------



## MrBafner (Oct 11, 2021)

Definately not low test related symptoms .. I would go and get your full blood work done by a proper doctor. All people are at different levels, different issues .. some people have gland issues, others have weight / fitness issues that lower test levels.

Most products I have received through the endocronologist are 250ml in a 1ml syringe .. some can be used weekly, most they give people are fortnightly and some are 3 monthly per 1 injection.

Testosterone is great for depression and your lethargy problem .. might not help with insomnia or your anxiety issue. In fact, I wouldn't stray off test and onto other products as they will probably enhance your problem and could make them much worse .. for instance, many people have delusional dreams (they are very life like, but not real), or thoughts, on Tren .. imagine what that would do with your anxiety problem.


----------



## MrBafner (Oct 11, 2021)

Testosterone makes everyone feel pretty good .. sucks having low test lvls, you will get depressed and negative .. won't hurt you having TRT, in fact might do you good.

Just a thought .. your systems remind me of a friend that I worked with .. he was moved into the job and he was stressed and caused pretty much the symptoms your described .. he didn't have a high sex drive, always thinking of work, which made him depressed and gave him anxiety and insomnia.

Best way to solve that problem is change jobs .. or go sort yourself out in the gym.


----------



## sfw509 (Oct 11, 2021)

As stated above. Get labs done by your GP. What you are describing could be related to a lot of things, like thyroid issues.


----------



## EnRoute (Oct 13, 2021)

Was on 200mg/w test c. Cut my dose down 4 weeks out prior to my first lab draws. Now I'm on 400mg/w TRT Test c with 1mg ai/week. I think I need to adjust my ai and lower it slightly, as I had more energy and sex drive on a lower Test dose, but muscle gains are greater on 400mg. Seems like a trade off at this point.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 13, 2021)

@EnRoute

ew gross

400mgs of testosterone on its own ?

yuck, go with 

200 testosterone 400 masteron


----------



## Jonjon (Oct 13, 2021)

John Ziegler said:


> @EnRoute
> 
> ew gross
> 
> ...



Think 400 masteron would be ok to run for a long time with trt?
I do 200 mast, I’d love to keep it higher


----------



## dirtys1x (Oct 13, 2021)

By no standard is 400 ng/dL low. I don't think there is any lab that would put that out of their reference range. Seems a little dishonest from the clinic that they would give you exogenous test for that. However, I'm glad you feel better. Like others have mentioned, it could be useful to get a full panel done that includes metabolic and lipids.

Now that your symptoms are returning, it might be useful to turn elsewhere. Hypothyroidism or even just low T3 and T4 values could cause those symptoms for sure. Definitely the depression and lethargy. Combine depression with lethargy and you have the perfect recipe for low sex drive. Just something to think about man.


----------



## GreatGunz (Oct 13, 2021)

*so what if his free test was low?
Free test is more important than total……jus saying.
And 160mg a week on average.
You should have had a 4 wk bloods
8 week bloods…….(This is when tweeks are usually done up/down meds)*
And 6 mos after that…


----------



## EnRoute (Nov 9, 2021)

John Ziegler said:


> @EnRoute
> 
> ew gross
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I understand why more test is not better? . . . I don't know where to find masteron. . .  What makes you think poorly of 400mg Test by itself is not good?


----------



## ftf (Nov 9, 2021)

Nothing wrong with 400 mg test. I'm not sure you can call it TRT at that dose. It's closer to a cycle dose. Are you planing on using your balls at some point in the future?


----------



## EnRoute (Nov 10, 2021)

Just got clipped. Lol done using them.


----------



## Jet Labs (Nov 10, 2021)

400mgs of test per week for prolonged periods of time is not the healthiest thing to be doing!


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 10, 2021)

7g every other day except on Good Fridays and then 10g


----------



## Jet Labs (Nov 10, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> 7g every other day except on Good Fridays and then 10g


----------



## JoelR314 (Dec 5, 2021)

giftedbitterzoomer said:


> Hello everyone 👋,
> 
> 
> My test before i started trt was 400. Was having low test symptoms on my 30s. Low test symptoms is not something i wanted to be dealing with, and even if i was super old it should be treated. Some Doctors don't seem to understand that. So i went the clinic route.
> ...


My highest was 125mg weekly. But 4 months later blood work was over 1500 and the new doctor was horrified at that dose and put me at 60mg.


----------



## MrBafner (Dec 5, 2021)

Reandron 1000 is the highest dose I have ever been given .. 1000mg of test in 1 injection.

I don't recommend it .. only seems to be active for 3 weeks and then dies off pretty quick. Need to have something else between injections.


----------

